
Machine Learning: Attention Mechanisms Decoder Trees for Code Generation - GChevalier
https://github.com/guillaume-chevalier/PyTorch-Dynamic-RNN-Attention-Decoder-Tree
======
p1esk
It would help to see some examples of the output.

